# Our new babies



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

here is some better pics. they are rhode island reds and some red sexlinks


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute little fuzzy babies.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like Buffy the buff orp. So cute!


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

First egg from these girls


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

shane12970 said:


> First egg from these girls


Wow! Three months old and laying already? Is that common for these breeds?


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

I was wondering too. I was counting up like 3 days before I got that egg and had told my wife it will prob. be a couple of months....


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> Wow! Three months old and laying already? Is that common for these breeds?


Normally no. Does happen though.


----------

